# End of War Arc Naruto vs The Last Naruto vs Adult Naruto



## Mercurial (Oct 3, 2015)

What is Naruto's strongest incarnation? I never came to undestand that, with the possibile loss of Rikudo power and the being rusty thing. So I would like to read some good arguments if possible.

- End of War Arc Naruto (vs Juubi Madara, vs Kaguya, vs Sasuke)
- The Last Naruto
- Adult Naruto (Gaiden)*
- Adult Naruto (Boruto The Movie)*

* If there is even a difference.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 3, 2015)

You should wait till the movie is on the net before making this thread.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 3, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> You should wait till the movie is on the net before making this thread.



We have the most important bit out tho?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 3, 2015)

In actuality:  Hokage Naruto > 19 y/o Naruto >> 17-16 y/o Naruto

He didn't lose anything as result of his right arm getting destroyed and the Gaiden's "rusty" crap was a bunch of ill-thought out horseshit contrived to make Shin resemble a somewhat viable threat. There was very little preventing Naruto from breaking Shin into pieces if presented the opportunity to do anything other than stand idle and babysit. 



> possibile loss of Rikudo power



He still has access to RSM/Flight. He just never bothered using his Mode to its full potential ever since his final Sauce for whatever reason. Kyuubi RSM is what he was in during the Gaiden & Boruto.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't think Naruto ever lost his Six Paths Sage Mode. He's very clearly using it in Boruto: Naruto the Movie,he just never bothered to summon his Gudōdama (wouldn't have helped him in his battle against Momoshiki anyways).

The defining trait of Rikudō Sage Mode is the lack of pigmentation around Naruto's eyes, because Six Paths senjutsu doesn't require charge up time and is a lot more powerful than regular ol' senjutsu. Gudōdama and flight are just optional bonuses; Naruto can still fight in Rikudō Sage Mode (as demonstrated against Sasuke), and he did indeed demonstrate flight in the movies.

Naruto never lost anything. Hence, the only logical power progression is: Hokage Naruto >> Naruto (The Last) >> Naruto (Valley of the End Round 2)


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 3, 2015)

narutos six paths sage mode comes from drawing on all of the bijus power, so as long as naruto has the chakra of all the biju, he can use six paths sage mode. 
it doesnt come from hagoromos chakra, nor does naruto have hagoromos chakra post kaguya battle. 

hokage naruto>the last naruto>VOTE 2 naruto


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 3, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> We have the most important bit out tho?


That was what people said about the last.
and then the movie came out and it turns out a bunch of stuff was blown out of proportions.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 3, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> You should wait till the movie is on the net before making this thread.



Everyone is making threads about Momoshiki, Kinshiki, adult Naruto and adult Sasuke, so I don't see the problem.



Kyu said:


> In actuality:  Hokage Naruto > 19 y/o Naruto >> 17-16 y/o Naruto
> 
> He didn't lose anything as result of his right arm getting destroyed and the Gaiden's "rusty" crap was a bunch of ill-thought out horseshit contrived to make Shin resemble a somewhat viable threat. There was very little preventing Naruto from breaking Shin into pieces if presented the opportunity to do anything other than stand idle and babysit.
> 
> ...



Well that's more or less what I've always thought.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 3, 2015)

Assuming Current Naruto still has RSM, 100% Kurama, bits of all Tailed Beasts in him and his Yang prowess, then he is indeed the strongest.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 3, 2015)

I actually think it's The Last >= Hokage Naruto > End of War Arc Naruto.

Simply put while Hokage Naruto likely has more experience and firepower under his belt, his 19 year old counterpart has not even a resemblance of rust. While he likely improved between Gaiden and Boruto with his duties as Hokage I doubt he has regained what he lost over the decades over a few months.

I mean honestly it's not even that crazy when you think how much stronger he is in The Last compared to VOTE2.


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 4, 2015)

The last Naruto = Adult Naruto > manga Naruto


----------



## Alita (Oct 4, 2015)

IMO.

Hokage Naruto>VOTE 2 Naruto>The last Naruto.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 4, 2015)

Naruto's strongest form should be six paths Senjutsu with 100% Kyuubi,which we haven't seen yet.
I think It's six paths senjutsu Naruto>Hakage Naruto>last Naruto.


----------



## Clowe (Oct 4, 2015)

> I'm back with free time to continue my argument, now that I'm done explaining why Toneri is not Moon level, even giving a link to calculations that explain that much, it's time to go to the next phase and talk about the person who defeated him, Naruto himself.
> 
> You see, some of you are under the grave delusion that BSM Naruto from The Last is stronger than EoS Naruto, what made you believe this is beyond my comprehension, nevertheless I will try my best to help get rid of this misconception, however, i can only show you the exit, it falls to you to walk through.
> 
> ...



A post I made a while ago on another thread.

Mind you, I didn't said Naruto from The Last timeframe is weaker than the manga version, since I'm not sure if he did lost his Six paths powers or not, I said the FORM he used in the movie is weaker than the one he used in the manga.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 4, 2015)

Toneri is moon-level, lol

OBD did a calc on KTB. The energy required to do what it did was 50 exatons, that's well over the minimum requirement for moon-level.

Obito doesn't have a single technique that matches that. And honestly, neither does Madara.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 4, 2015)

^ link please.


----------



## Source (Oct 4, 2015)

Probably Hokage Naruto > The Last Naruto > VOTE2 Naruto.

The gaps aren't particularly large though. Especially the one between Hokage and the Last Naruto.



Clowe said:


> A post I made a while ago on another thread.
> 
> Mind you, I didn't said Naruto from The Last timeframe is weaker than the manga version, since I'm not sure if he did lost his Six paths powers or not, I said the FORM he used in the movie is weaker than the one he used in the manga.



Yes, Naruto clearly held back by using BSM with the danger of the planet being razed by huge chunks of the moon.  

He wasn't even that much stronger than Toneri. Actually, after he seemingly "beat" him Toneri was still capable of stealing almost all of his chakra IIRC.

I agree that that form isn't RSM, but that explanation really doesn't fly here.

And I doubt that The Last Naruto started getting rusty. It's been just two years since the war, and unlike Hokage Naruto he wasn't stuck doing paperwork. In fact, we see him training in the post-credits scene. And the rust thing is, as another poster mentioned, mostly bullshit and I believe it doesn't really refer to skills or firepower.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 4, 2015)

It's strange that Naruto doesn't use Rikudo Senjutsu when the world is heavily menaced anyway. I don't see why not use that, maybe not at full power with the Asura avatar, but at least for things like the Bijuu Rasenshuriken and what not. Against Toneri he didn't need that, probably. Against Momoshiki, well he could absorb chakra based attacks with his Rinnegan, but BSM is as chakra based as RSM, so if you use one, why not use another, which is more powerful. It's not like Rikudo powers also hurt you like Mangekyo Sharingan, for example. Sasuke on the other part uses his Rinnegan.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 4, 2015)

He did use RSM against Momo tho.

As for Toneri, it's just plot.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 4, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> He did use RSM against Momo tho.
> 
> As for Toneri, it's just plot.



No Rinnegan and tomoe markings on his back and chakra on his face tells us he didn't use it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 4, 2015)

Adult Naruto at most lost gudoudamas which seemingly do not affect Six Path chakra users and-perhaps- temporarily lost chakra from other bijuus...which he can simply refill by meeting with them. Rustiness is arguable but he may have trained a bit following his lesson with Shin. It would be weird if he did not learn from his mistakes.

The Last Naruto got 100% Kurama as Adult Naruto, did not get rusty yet and lacks potentially the same power ups as his adult self.

Well, if it all comes down to what Adult Naruto and Sasuke DID during during Boruto the movie then said version of Naruto might be the weakest due to potential rustiness. 100% confirmed rustiness in the gaiden.

Naruto during Vote got less bijuu chakra by lacking the other half of Kurama but got gudoudamas and likely still had chakra from other bijuus.

VotE Naruto however got a huge amount of energy by absorbing all of the earth's nature energy so it may be the point where Naruto was the strongest.

Adult Naruto could likely do so too but he did not go so far during "Boruto".

So Vote Naruto used all of his power during his fight with Sasuke while having less bijuu chakra while the Last Naruto and Boruto movie Naruto got more bijuu chakra but never did go all out with said boost of nature energy.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 4, 2015)

Hokage Naruto, Naruto from the Last, VoTE Naruto

Hokage Naruto has god knows how many years of experience under his belt while having the same fire power or more then his "The Last" self. He may have been a bit rusty but apparently he can't be that too far off if he can fight against two people as dangerous as Kaguya or whatever


----------

